# Roof Repair



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Need roof vent replaced, rubber has deteriorated. A small leak has stained the interior ceiling, so, I need to get the done fairly soon, if anyone knows someone who can make this repair, please let me know.

Thanks much!
Jimmy


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Try Allan Faulk 850 356 1586


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Jimmy, in the mean time you might want to put a layer of roofing tar on it to save your ceiling. Oh, and go lead vents if you don't have a squirrel problem.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Lanco white seal with fiber. get it at home depot works great. Pictured me applying it on shingles that Ben on roof from ivan. Cooler in summer also.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sealark said:


> Lanco white seal with fiber. get it at home depot works great. Pictured me applying it on shingles that Ben on roof from ivan. Cooler in summer also.



Five year old Post Buddy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh well.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

sealark said:


> Oh well.


I did estimate doing my roof with this, I think about $2500 in material gets it done.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats about right and the 5 gallon cans are cheaper if you buy 5 or more at a time.
I did my house and garage as pictured 2 coats.
Oh, those 5 gallon empty washed out buckets are tough as hell. I know I know old post.


----------

